# More cities are cracking down on illegal lights rideshare drivers use



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Those illuminated lights are ILLEGAL!








https://www.kwch.com/content/news/Uber-and-Lyft-lights-are-illegal-on-Kansas-streets-503959121.html

Despite what the companies say, those illuminated lights drivers use to display Uber and Lyft signs are distracting motorists on the road and they're illegal.

State troopers around metropolitan areas are warning Uber and Lyft drivers the free reign is over. Ample time to acknowledge the distraction and warnings to drivers will now result in tickets and fines.

Drivers are not allowed to display any sort of illuminated display within the dash area especially pointed to motorists rear view mirror.
"We have people pulling over thinking it's emergency vehicles" Lyft drivers have pulsating pinkish light and Uber drivers have blue logos. Together they make red and blue and imitate an oncoming emergency vehicle and to pull over to the right.








"We've had motorists so distracted and confused they've almost been in accidents themselves"

State troopers are publicly warning drivers to immediately remove the lights. Letters have been sent to Lyft who have the "Amp Light" for drivers which changes colors and often times emit a very bright glow and have respectful asked them to immediately cease distribution.

"Lyft thinks they can do whatever they want on our public roads", "they aren't the ones facing real police lights, fines and court dates.

The only lights drivers can have on their vehicles that are visible from the road are white, yellow, amber, or red in color.

Neither Lyft nor Uber requires drivers to use the devices, but vehicle identification decals are encouraged by both.

Most cities require a TNC identification sticker and it must be displayed durning "transport for hire" activity.









Troopers say the devices can not be used because they are not headlamps, brake lights, or license plate illuminators. Aside from exceptions for school buses, church and daycare buses, no additional lights that are visible from the road can be used on a vehicle.

Uber has something similar to Lyft Amp called "beacon" and troopers warn that too is illegal:
https://wsbt.com/news/local/blue-li...drivers-on-the-road-police-say-theyre-illegal

"Remove them. It's the law."
Drivers have been ignoring public safety and for the safety of others.

Police are warning the public.
If you're driving and see a blue light you're unsure about, call 911 to find out if a police officer is near you.

*Multiple articles were used for this post.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you haven't sold yours on Ebay yet, do it now.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Hmmm, I'd guess the people in the PNW are smarter than other parts of 'Merica. I mean, I know I can tell the difference between bright pulsating red and blue lights and a little pink Amp with the Lyft logo or the greenish-blueish Uber logo. I haven't been confused and pulled over thinking a rideshare car was Johnny Law, nor have I been distracted to the point of danger. But that's just me.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I've been saying this for years and nobody wanted to listen.


----------



## F33J4Y (Dec 22, 2018)

This On Picture 2 You Should Better Not Do Is That Now A RFID Chip With Datas To Send On German Police?
Because This Looks Comparbale To The "Feinstaubplakette" This A Environment Status By Diesel Cars How Much Polution They Make


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I hate these things in my rearview mirror. I don't think they're emergency vehicles but they're distracting as hell


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you haven't sold yours on Ebay yet, do it now.


Why sell it? I say keep as souvenir. You can look back one day and it will remind you when you worked as a slave for peanuts and it can glow on your mantle. Haha!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber and Lyft will not be happy about losing all that free advertising.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I like them. It makes it easy for me to give them the finger.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

My Amp is still unpacked from the box. I never put it on because whenever I see a car with one I just feel like smacking them for being such a dolt and giving away free ad space to Lyft. It is soooooo ANT-like behavior to proudly display that or Uber's beacon. Have some self respect already. Cops should tase any driver displaying this nonsense.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> My Amp is still unpacked from the box. I never put it on because whenever I see a car with one I just feel like smacking them for being such a dolt and giving away free ad space to Lyft. It is soooooo ANT-like behavior to proudly display that or Uber's beacon. Have some self respect already. Cops should tase any driver displaying this nonsense.


Yup. After I got my ticket I removed mine and now when I see one in my rear view mirror, I get it. They are stupid annoying! They are certainly distracting.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Hmmm, I'd guess the people in the PNW are smarter than other parts of 'Merica. I mean, I know I can tell the difference between bright pulsating red and blue lights and a little pink Amp with the Lyft logo or the greenish-blueish Uber logo. I haven't been confused and pulled over thinking a rideshare car was Johnny Law, nor have I been distracted to the point of danger. But that's just me.


You are smarter than the average driver.
IQ all the way into three digits. 
Congrats -- and condolences.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

If only they turned on within 1 block of the pickup, when traveling under 15 mph, and turned off when the ride is started, there wouldn't be an issue for those who actually use these things. If only they were technology companies.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I stopped using everything.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Those illuminated lights are ILLEGAL!
> 
> Despite what the companies say, those illuminated lights drivers use to display Uber and Lyft signs are distracting motorists on the road and they're illegal.
> 
> ...


*PURE BS! *

Distracting motorists?!

People are thinking that they are emergency vehicles?!

What kind of mentally ill morons are distracted by this and/or think that they are emergency vehicles?!

I want just 1 person as proof this is the case.

If someone is pulling over because they think a Lyft/Uber sign is an emergency vehicle, THEY should be immediately arrested. They are clearly not smart enough to be driving, and are a danger to themselves and others.

This is close to the dumbest thing I've heard in a very long time.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

We don't get money for promoting/advertising their business...count me out. I never hooked mine up. It is an unnecessary distraction.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I used my lyft amp at night one time. The damn battery drained and I put it in my glove box. It’s still there. But I did get an Uber beacon and of need it up and took the car charger port it comes with and closed the box back up. Great free car charger. Only thing Uber ever gave me.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I used my lyft amp at night one time. The damn battery drained and I put it in my glove box. It's still there. But I did get an Uber beacon and of need it up and took the car charger port it comes with and closed the box back up. Great free car charger. Only thing Uber ever gave me.


The battery issue is real, but better than nothing IMHO


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I see the blue Uber lights here in MA, I don't understand how someone can think that's OK to put on their car?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *PURE BS! *
> 
> Distracting motorists?!
> 
> ...


It's the society we have developed and now live in. Ever read any warning labels recently? IMHO- too many liberals- ohh, that should go over really big on here



The_Solo said:


> I used my lyft amp at night one time. The damn battery drained and I put it in my glove box. It's still there. But I did get an Uber beacon and of need it up and took the car charger port it comes with and closed the box back up. Great free car charger. Only thing Uber ever gave me.


Where's mine?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I thought the person I saw with the blue Uber sign was LE, until I could make out the sign. Person blew through a stop sign, so there is a sense of "I have a blue light, people will make way for me".


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

My brother in law is a cop and he warned me about getting amp or beacon, as they change colours and can be deemed the same as an emergency vehicle. I don’t have either.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The Texan said:


> It's the society we have developed and now live in. Ever read any warning labels recently? IMHO- too many liberals- ohh, that should go over really big on here
> 
> Where's mine?


If you've ever been in a car that has screen led mirror, the lights flash just like a cop. I just recently took advantage of the Lyft upgrade and we took an Lux (Cadillac).
I've seen it for my own eyes. It really does look like a cop coming from behind especially when they have the Amp and blue neon light on at the sme time.
Also keep in mind you're not a commercial vehicle. You're not even in the same realm as a taxi (and they use white/yellow lights "legal").
They fought hard to make you NOT one.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I make a point of asking cops what they think of these things. Almost all of them like the lights.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Fargle said:


> I make a point of asking cops what they think of these things. Almost all of them like the lights.


Then why are they handing out tickets? Money grab?


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Then why are they handing out tickets? Money grab?


Obviously.


----------



## Lock Wolverton (Mar 2, 2019)

But what if using them saves the planet from extinction?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Yet its perfectly fine to drive around in a "Dominos Police Car"


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yet its perfectly fine to drive around in a "Dominos Police Car"
> View attachment 301580


The lights are white. That's legal. Commericlal logos can be white, Amber or yellow. And in most cities if they need to hop on the freeway they have to shut them offf until they get back on the residential road.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm bummed ;I could only use it for target practice a few times and now it's a handful of broken plastic.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Kansas. 'nuf said. I drive by cops all the time and none have ever given me a second glance.

Note - edited for geographic accuracy ;-)


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Texas. 'nuf said. I drive by cops all the time and none have ever given me a second glance.


Yeah this. The OP is quoting a Kansas law and trying to pass it off as being a country-wide application of law. Here in California we were getting a seriously mixed message as before the recent change to "Uber" the beacon was declared the official trade dress in California and so it was required. We were even specifically instructed to remove the sticker and replace it with the beacon and not have both of them on the front windshield at the same time. Yet technically if the color gets changed by the customer to blue or red we could be cited because those two colors of windshield lighting are illegal.

Now I run both the beacon and the new trade dress. So far I've never been pulled over for it so I'll keep using it for now.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I’m going to use this in court as my next excuse next time I get a ticket. “I talk to cops and they think it’s cool” that along with everyone I see on the road has em on so I should be able to have them on too! 
I rest my case. Lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

F


BurgerTiime said:


> Those illuminated lights are ILLEGAL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flashing electric bill boards distract me.

Ban Them.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I like them. It makes it easy for me to give them the finger.


Do you have a " LIGHT UP " FINGER ?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

When is Uber gonna send me a light?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> I'm going to use this in court as my next excuse next time I get a ticket. "I talk to cops and they think it's cool" that along with everyone I see on the road has em on so I should be able to have them on too!
> I rest my case. Lol


How many tickets have you gotten?

I rest my case.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> How many tickets have you gotten?
> 
> I rest my case.


I got one two years ago and posted my ticket here in Minneapolis thead. I turn it back to you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> I got one two years ago and posted my ticket here in Minneapolis thead. I turn it back to you.


Two years ago is a lifetime ago.
Cops like us now. I don't use trade dress but I've been pulled over several times late at night and 2 times the cops told me I won't look suspicious if I have it up. 
While he wasn't specifically referring to the lighted ones, our downtown is filled with them and cops don't seem to care.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Two years ago is a lifetime ago.
> Cops like us now. I don't use trade dress but I've been pulled over several times late at night and 2 times the cops told me I won't look suspicious if I have it up.
> While he wasn't specifically referring to the lighted ones, our downtown is filled with them and cops don't seem to care.


Interesting how you can read minds. Cops love you so much they're ticking us like crazy here more than ever. Our city streets have slowed down and cause so much congestion that we have pickup zones now. Police have stopped giving out warnings and issues citations. Police only like the fact we take a small % of drunks off the road yet our stats say Uber and Lyft have not driven down DUI's. 
Rideshare is not good for many reasons including pissing of other motorist with our light. They are supposed to be OFF while in motion and on the road. Police hate we dismiss the law, not like us for it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *PURE BS! *
> 
> Distracting motorists?!
> 
> ...


Agree 100%



BurgerTiime said:


> Rideshare is not good for many reasons including pissing of other motorist with our light.


Any good driver with common sense is not upset by little lights on other cars.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It’s funny cause what you think is ok should make it fine to break the law and it shouldn’t matter if you think it doesn’t bother you so it shouldn’t bother other people. That’s like saying it’s fine if you drive slow in the fast lane. If you think its fine everyone else should feel the way you do, even if it’s illegal. You’d make a horrible lawyer. Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's funny cause what you think is ok should make it fine to break the law and it shouldn't matter if you think it doesn't bother you so it shouldn't bother other people. That's like saying it's fine if you drive slow in the fast lane. If you think its fine everyone else should feel the way you do, even if it's illegal. You'd make a horrible lawyer. Lol


I would make a great lawyer. Most things in life are about odds.

My window tint can get me a ticket.
I don't have a front license plate. Possible ticket.
I speed all the time.
I run red ligths late at night all the time.
I don't use trade dress.

I've had a California drivers license for 21 years and have a perfect driving record.
My insurance gives me special discounts because they stupidly think I'm a good driver.
But I guess I'm just a lucky driver huh?

If I was a lawyer I would tell my clients to play the odds. That's what O.J.'s lawyers told him.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would make a great lawyer. Most things in life are about odds.
> 
> My window tint can get me a ticket.
> I don't have a front license plate. Possible ticket.
> ...


Yup you're just lucky. You nailed it. Buy more lottery tickets.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> The lights are white. That's legal. Commericlal logos can be white, Amber or yellow. And in most cities if they need to hop on the freeway they have to shut them offf until they get back on the residential road.


Those things tint the white light within blue and red. I used them when I delivered pizza and hated them because they are "rob me" signs. I've never heard of having to shut them off on freeways and I've been hanging around for a long time in pizza drivers forums.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I see Lyft drivers all over St Cloud with their Lyft amp ... I spoke with a Policeman that was filling up his car yesterday asking him if St Cloud was ticketing Drivers with the AMP. He said no.. and that they (Police) *LIKE* seeing the Lyft Amp because it helps them (Police) quickly identify a Car and that it isn't some drunk just loading more partyers in his car. Especially in the Downtown area.

So at least in MY City .. they are welcomed..


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Then why are they handing out tickets? Money grab?


I would think they do not like the blue lights, it's illegal to impersonate LE. They should be handing out tickets.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> Any good driver with common sense is not upset by little lights on other cars.


You love to make up stuff and have some sort of amazing ability to read everyone's minds.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I shut mine off in between rides. I will turn it on when I get close. I always do, but one night robo cop decided to pull me over. Didn't even leave the parking lot yet, was reaching to shut it off. He told me I was impersonating an emergency vehicle, and I can be fined $500 for the first offense. Then he wanted my insurance and registration, couldn't find anything wrong there. Then he insisted us wanna be taxis are ruining everything. I told him everyone has an opinion....and are we finished here? He told me to get the hell out of here.... LoL! The pax was like these cops are nuts here. They go after the trivial things and let everything else go. We laughed about, and it ended being a half decent trip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Two years ago is a lifetime ago.
> Cops like us now. I don't use trade dress but I've been pulled over several times late at night and 2 times the cops told me I won't look suspicious if I have it up.
> While he wasn't specifically referring to the lighted ones, our downtown is filled with them and cops don't seem to care.


Cops are not the same.
And their superior officers are not all the same.
Nor are the Mayors, and Chiefs and judges.

One cop, in the same department may see you make a u turn and go 'meh'.
Another may throw you to the ground, hand cuff you and take you to jail for reckless driving.

People are all different.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> My Amp is still unpacked from the box. I never put it on because whenever I see a car with one I just feel like smacking them for being such a dolt and giving away free ad space to Lyft. It is soooooo ANT-like behavior to proudly display that or Uber's beacon. Have some self respect already. Cops should tase any driver displaying this nonsense.


 "Free advertising for Lyft" ....Umm that's HOW WE MAKE OUR MONEY ..from Lyft/Uber ..hell Yes I want to see Uber/Lyft all over so people use it ...slap yourself upside the head for me would you..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> You love to make up stuff and have some sort of amazing ability to read everyone's minds.


Common sense is not reading people's mind. It's common sense.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Common sense is not reading people's mind. It's common sense.


Common sense is not so common any more.
Maybe that's where the confusion is.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *PURE BS! *
> 
> Distracting motorists?!
> 
> ...


This guy's beacon is distracting as hell.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> My Amp is still unpacked from the box. I never put it on because whenever I see a car with one I just feel like smacking them for being such a dolt and giving away free ad space to Lyft.


Same here. I only requested it because I wanted them to spend the effort and money to send it to me, since they were always sticking me up with the ways they paid and their bullying tactics. It's an insult to me that they think free advertising for them is a reward for me. But anyone who feels these lights are a distraction to them that could cause accidents cannot handle driving and should not be on the road. They look stupid, yes, but not enough to leave me in awe or some kind of trance that would cause me to drive unsafely.

If riders want to find you without them, they most likely will - some people are just lazy af. You have the year, make, model, color, and license plate of my vehicle, my picture, a live map showing my location and ETA, my name, a way to call and/or text me, a decal in my windshield, and the stupid red beams from their phones for Uber that I still have never seen when they use them (probably because I'm not a cat).


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Saw another Uber driver yesterday with a blue Uber light, LE should be ticketing these blue signs.


----------

